
Court awards nearly $80M to attorneys in Equifax settlement - ProAm
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/19/court-awards-80-million-to-consumer-attorneys-in-equifax-case.html
======
arthurcolle
I just got a PayPal notification that I can receive like $8.75 in this class
action suit. Completely legit, seems like the system is working! How does
everyone else feel about the outcome?

